# Jack Russell wisely decides to stop and sit in front of pet store



## Robert59 (Jul 9, 2020)

8-year-old Ari can't pass by the pet store every day and sits in front of the store asking the owner to buy her a toy. Ari firmly believes that the store is paradise for dogs and cats. It's so cute to see you waiting and sitting there! 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/jack-russell-wisely-decides-stop-131001019.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2020)

Awww... what a little sweetie!


----------

